# going outside



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my vizsla's are going to drive me crazy one of these days.They go through these stages where they want to go outside, every five minutes.Today we went to the park,we walked for a bit ,then I turned them loose.They ran and ran smelled a bunch of mole holes jumped around and so on.Just a normal day for them.Only fortyfive minutes today still cold and a bit breezy today.WE get home and they eat a little then it begins.the stares the nudges the running to the door.OK out you go its been five minutes.ten minutes later they want in.ten minutes later its out again.Three times in the last hour.It is dark out now,but in the daytime it can go on for a couple of hours.I cant leave them out they bark and want to come in I have neighbors and I dont want them to call the cops.This is crazy I dont know if they need to relieve themselves or they are just screwing with me or maybe they hear things I dont know.Are my dogs crazy like this or does anyone else have vizslas that have a burning desire to go out and in and out and in.I feal like I am going to have to replace my doorknob sometimes.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I know how you feel. We have just had 3 days of heavy rain. Thought i was going to have to build an Arc!

Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet. Dog out, dog in, dry feet........


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

If you had to guess where do you think they are right now.I have the hose hooked up and a towel on the porch.it was 55 degrees today. woopy... it is finaly warm enough to wear a t shirt hope it stays this way.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey 1notenough, I think they're screwing with you a bit ;D 

We are fortunate to have a great indoor dog park nearby that has play sessions 3 times a week ... helps in the colder and rainy weather.

check out the web cam at http://www.doggiecentral.ca/index.php/services/daycare/webcams/the-park-cameras.html Daily broadcast - 9:30am - 11:30am and 1:30pm - 3:00pm


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Hettreetops do you think.Its two against one.I think the odds are stacked against me.Its not that they dont get out.When I come home from work they go to the park for an hour to chase moles in the grass and runn up and down the banks of the niagara river looking for muskrats.The days that the weather has been bearable we go the the wetlands and they run in the cornfields,It is fantastic there,you dont even see a car.Near there I like to take them to where i do a little bit of deer hunting.tall treesthat they can get lost in.BIG FUN....honest to God five minutes after we have been home Duke starts looking at the door...That boy is going to drive me to drink..As soon as Riley sees what is going on then he wants outside.....I feal like I have ben beatin.Now mind you I let them outside...Each and every time...How could you turn down that pretty face... ;D


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

1notenough ... I too am a sucker for a pretty face.  Sounds like you live close to the Canadian boarder ... I'm about an hour in from the Falls and with this weather warming up I'm looking forward to exposing Rio to more of the Canadian wilderness.  So far he could care less for the ducks, geese, deer, squirrels he's seen so for.  At 5 months he's still very much a puppy.

How big is your male?  He's a beaut!  At what age did he start taking notice of things (birds, deer etc.) other than the ground below him?  Did you do anything to develop his nose for animals?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

well neighbor i am only about twenty minutes from the falls.and thats Duke in the top pic and Riley in the bottom one.They were about eight months when they started to smell around for stuff.Thats when they started to go further away from me.They started to think they were big boys.I didnt do anything really except encourage them


----------

